

Ugh fields (things that make your mind flinch) - MikeCapone
http://lesswrong.com/lw/21b/ugh_fields/

======
dkarl
He gives a very good bit of advice that is applicable in other contexts as
well: consciously attack your problems when you're "in a motivationally 'high'
state." You practice new behaviors in the "high" state and gradually push them
down to lower states through practice until they're dependable reflexes. This
is the only way I've ever changed a bad habit, so if you're failing with cold
turkey, give this a try.

------
superjared
Link to actual article: <http://lesswrong.com/lw/21b/ugh_fields/>

~~~
MikeCapone
Argh, I don't know how that happened. It was actually submitted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1264738>

If an admin could update the URL to the correct one, that would be great.
Thanks.

------
zackattack
This is some good shit. I find that the best way to figure out what your ugh
fields are is to watch for when you reward yourself out of nowhere.

I address this in my blog post on emotional intelligence, here -
[http://www.zacharyburt.com/2010/04/understanding-human-
behav...](http://www.zacharyburt.com/2010/04/understanding-human-behavior-
emotional-intelligence/)

For example, as humans, we're really not as hungry or thirsty as we "think" we
are. In fact, hunger impulses are often the result of conditioning, what we do
when we feel some kind of emotional deficit. Take note of the surrounding
circumstances behind the trigger and you can begin to trace out your blind
spots.

